# HH Legions 2 & 11 Novels



## philyd (Oct 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any information if the Black library will be writting any novels about the missing legions and there primarchs? I just think they would make for good reading. Like how was heresy dealt with before Horus's uprising. What did the primarchs do to be purged from imperial records.

There was a quote by Dorn in Mechanium that might suggest that the missing primarchs may still be alive.

Also I would like to see a follow up story on the Thunder Warrior *Arik Taranis. *That guy was a badass. Wonder if he could go toe to toe with a primarch.

Anyway if anybody has any info please post.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I really don't think they will make two novels. 

This is in my mind a genuine argument I think both sides of the issue have been debating for a long time. 

There's the one side that says it would destroy warhammer 40k because those two legions were made to just be there for game purposes.

The other side is heavily interested about all the new pieces of information that are out in the Heresy, purposely there to spark interest.


I really am against the idea that the reason why Warhammer 40k wouldn't present these two legions just because they think they are making money of there being two lost legions. This in my opinion is bullshit. There is no evidence that Gamesworkshop makes more money because it has two legions that are completely non-existance and thus makes it more interesting to play. If you're space marines, you pretty much go main stream with one of the codex rules and colors. 


I think the biggest problem with the lost legions is (a) creating fluff for two complete legions would be extremely hard to do without getting fluff about the Great Crusade and Heresy all messed up. And (b) making a terrible Matt Ward type fluff like legions would destroy the legacy of the Heresy and put off many readers.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I too consider myself a 40k purist. The lost legions should stay lost and shrouded in mystery.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I am fine either way, but wish one thing. If they aren't going to expose the two legions stop talking about them all the time in other books, its such a cock tease.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I enjoy being teased about it. We know more about them now than at the start of the heresy...


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I haven't been on the forums for a while because I have been quite dissapointed with the Black Library works for quite sometime. Especially the Horus Heresy.

In my opinion, none of the Black Library authors are capable of inventing a new Legion in one or a couple novels. Every author so far has unfortunatley dissapointed me in a novel or important short story.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I recall reading something on a twitter feed from the Weekender about the Lost Legions. Specifically that there will never ever be any concrete information released about them. Ever.


LotN


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

The Lost Legions were asked about in every Horus Heresy session I attended on day one. The definitive answer is that it will never, ever, not even if x, y or z happens be explained fully. There will certainly never be a novel about them, and we may hear snippets of rumours in other books, but then again we may never hear about them again.

In my opinion, the lost legions form the tapestry of the background to the heresy, in the same way that the heresy gives a background to 40K. I expect there to be continuous references to them as the fate of the lost legions will clearly play a great deal on the minds of the remaining Primarchs and legions.

Regarding thunder warriors, I think we will see them revisited at some point (I'm sure it was mentioned a few times) but nothing is set in stone at the moment.


----------



## danielg (Nov 4, 2012)

They have already hinted so much about the fate of the missing primarchs and their legions. So much so that it is becoming unrealistic to create an imaginary chapter from either of these two. They might as well just bring on the long awaited, inevitable novel.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Marcoos said:


> The Lost Legions were asked about in every Horus Heresy session I attended on day one. The definitive answer is that it will never, ever, not even if x, y or z happens be explained fully. There will certainly never be a novel about them.


Ah but people should never say never! For example not long ago old George Lucus was banging on about there never being an episode VII!

I agree its unlikely; but things change. In the fullness on time, we'll see.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I recall reading something on a twitter feed from the Weekender about the Lost Legions. Specifically that there will never ever be any concrete information released about them. Ever.


This has been known for a long, long time now. In the past several authors have outright stated that the II and XI Primarchs and Legions will never be revealed, we will never get more than the current dubious hints and rumours from some of the Heresy novels. Personally, I would like to see more contradictory and skeptical hints to throw spanners in the works.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

If GW can somehow spin releasing the details of the Lost Legions in a way that will earn them millions of pounds, then and only then will they do so lol. In the meantime, as others have said, we're left to wishful thinking and daydreaming.


----------

